# Coal protesters board cargo ship (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Campaigners from Greenpeace board a ship on the River Medway as it attempts to deliver coal to the Kingsnorth power station.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

*Greenpeace are rubbish!*

If only the Greenies put as much effort into helping people then the world would be a better place. One ton, (long or short), delivered to a UK power-station from Richards Bay, direct or via Rotterdam, costs less than 25% of a ton of Welsh deep mine coal. As for the CO2 content, it's the same! All these Greenies should go top China and protest against Brown coal!(MAD)


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree; carried to it's logical conclusion the ultimate aim of Greenpeace appears to be a return to a vegetarian stone age.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

*Kingsnorth Protest*

Just heard on the radio. Greenpeace protesters have boarded the Sir Charles Parsons alongside at Kingsnorth. Using ribs from the river side, security is so tight on the site from shore. Must have been the fine weather on the Medway brought them out !


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Greens what are they? Like my piles a pain in butt there is no such thing as a greenie they drive cars,sit in planes, use electricity,gas etc.
They could not live in stone age as burning trees etc for cooking produces CO2.
Here in Aussie they want grant to find out how to stop cows f-a r---ting?
Yet the ice self in The Antarctic has increased by a considerably amount on the other side where they greens are not monitoring it.
The mistake was sending them to University for education.

GWB


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I see they've camped out on the foremast , the funnel and on the ships side to prevent discharge, not too clever ? Some of the places I used to hide as a cadet from the mate *during* discharge !


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

GWB said:


> Greens what are they? Like my piles a pain in butt there is no such thing as a greenie they drive cars,sit in planes, use electricity,gas etc.
> They could not live in stone age as burning trees etc for cooking produces CO2.
> Here in Aussie they want grant to find out how to stop cows f-a r---ting?
> Yet the ice self in The Antarctic has increased by a considerably amount on the other side where they greens are not monitoring it.
> ...


 Fully agree GWB, these clowns lost all credibility for me when they opposed wind energy ! Our energy requirements here in the UK make it inevitable that we must one day return to clean burn coal and nuclear power.


----------



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

(Cloud) *"Therefore we are monitoring the protesters' actions from a safe distance in order to minimise the risk to life."*

I like that bit, but surely if the crew stood well back and used high pressure hoses they'd be clear of any falling bodies?


----------



## jaydeeare (Feb 5, 2008)

If Man is the cause of Global Warming, how come the climate changed many millions of years before man walked the Earth?

Let's face it, this planet of ours has been getting hotter and colder ever since it came into being.


----------



## John N MacDonald (Apr 1, 2008)

It's a pity that the Sir Charles Parsons isn't sailing for Richards Bay to reload, I'd li.ke to see how long those clowns stayed up the mast,stack etc. before they decided enough was enough.
I have been watching whale wars and while I don't support Japanese whaling I would say that some of the bunker nuts involved with the protests need locking up in a hospital for the criminaly insane


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

I trust the environmentally nazis have made properarrangements to environmental dispose of the human waste, including the verbal kind


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Why not use her own high pressure fire service p/ps to remove these criminals.

Lawbreakers must not be tolerated. Yet another example of pussy footing on the part of the regulators.

J


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Please correct me if I am wrong, I was under the impression that the crew were entitled to protect their ship.
Suely they could have prevented them boarding by cutting the ropes the Greenpeace pirates used to get up the ship's side. Also they could have prevented them climbing the mast or funnel.

Regards Robert


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Foreign crew?

J


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

*coal prostests*

should/nt these poeple be at work/?? d/c


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

*coal prostests*

just can/t come soon enough this global warming i hav/nt been warm for months ,.d/c


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

jmcg said:


> Foreign crew?
> 
> J


The Sir Charles Parsons and Lord Hinton both have full British crews last I heard.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

ooooohh look at the tree hugging greenies - lets hurt them , lets call them names, They must be veggies lets be real meat eaters, lets wash them overboard with hoses, lets cut their ropes, lets arrest them, lock them up, we don't agree with them so they must be wrong, of course you have the right to protest just so long as I agree with you.

Come on guys, these guys have a belief which they are very dedicated to and have the right to protest, I don't believe this helps their cause but I would never hurt them or endanger their lives. Most of these guys are pacifists , the best thing you can do and I am speaking from experience here is to be nice to them and offer them a cup of tea etc. Firstly it makes you look good, secondly it really annoys them that you are being nice and thirdly it makes the whole protest look a bit silly. Remember you are the Dark Lord of Pollution who doesn't care about anything except profit, the offer of a nice cup of tea and a custard cream rather takes the sting out of such accusations


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

Satanic Mechanic said:


> ooooohh look at the tree hugging greenies - lets hurt them , lets call them names, They must be veggies lets be real meat eaters, lets wash them overboard with hoses, lets cut their ropes, lets arrest them, lock them up, we don't agree with them so they must be wrong, of course you have the right to protest just so long as I agree with you.
> 
> Come on guys, these guys have a belief which they are very dedicated to and have the right to protest, I don't believe this helps their cause *but I would never hurt them or endanger their lives.* Most of these guys are pacifists , the best thing you can do and I am speaking from experience here is to be nice to them and offer them a cup of tea etc. Firstly it makes you look good, secondly it really annoys them that you are being nice and thirdly it makes the whole protest look a bit silly. Remember you are the Dark Lord of Pollution who doesn't care about anything except profit, the offer of a nice cup of tea and a custard cream rather takes the sting out of such accusations


and they certainly would'nt want to hurt anyone else. read their commitment do***ent there is nothing there that any right minded human being could object to, *they're on our side, they want to save the world,* *get real*.(Thumb)


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Greenpeace lost all credibility for me when the claimed that Shell were planning to dump the Spar buoy in the North Atlantic Trench, with roughly 7000 tons of crude on board! They had ullaged a tank and found oil! They were too stupid to do a water dip!


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
A new publication has come to my attention :- "Global Warming and other ********: The Truth about all those Science Scare Stories by Prof. Stanley Feldman and Prof. Vincent Marks, some extracts appeared in yesterdays Daily Mail, probably worth a read.
I remember when Greenpeace was founded in the early seventies it was to stop Whaling, I believe it still goes on.
Yours aye,
Slick


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Protester defends coal ship swim (BBC News)*

A Greenpeace campaigner who swam ahead of a ship to try to stop it delivering coal to Kingsnorth power station says she would do it again.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Is the coarse fishing season closed?

If not why not just net her.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thar she blows! Quick, where's my harpoon???


----------

